# pop up blocker



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

A couple of days ago I had to disable my pop up blocker to bring a program up to date. Since that time I keep getting pop ups constantly even though my pop up is activated. When I disabled it I thought it was on the left side of my screen. When I disabled it I could no longer view it. Now I see I have a pop up blocker top center area and that is engaged. My question is did I have a secondary pop up blocker and I just can't find it now? If I increase the level of security for my pop up blocker that I have through my provider I have to log back into nodakoutdoors every time I change views. 
Suggestions?


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

Have you considered the possibility of "Ryans' Revenge"?

Jim


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

jhegg said:


> Have you considered the possibility of "Ryans' Revenge"?
> 
> Jim


:lol: oke:

Hey now... I take my political hat off at that door when I leave that forum 

Plainsman.. have you tried keeping your security level high (the level where it prompts you to login each page), and when it is at that level... add http://www.nodakoutdoors.com to the "Trusted Sites" for your computer?

Here is a site that walks you thru the process... it will not affect anything else on your computer to do these steps..

http://surfthenetsafely.com/ieseczone7.htm

let me know if that resolves the issue.

Ryan

edit: ohh I should have asked.. what program did you update that started this? That program might have installed Yahoo toolbar, googe toolbar etc.. and those toolbars might have an extra embedded popup blocker.. like you alluded to.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

May have already thought of this, but keeping in Ryan's line of thought about a yahoo or google toolbar. My Google toolbar has a popup blocker in the center, I don't use it. I use the one that is in Explorer under the tools tab. When I need to down load something that requires the blocker to be disabled that is the one I use, then I just go back into the same place and enable it.

My tools tab is far right in the same bar as the browser tabs, I'm on Vista, don't recall if XP is in the same place.

huntin1


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I was trying to bring up something on a email and it would not read. I had to upgrade media reader. I'll try the suggestions.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Ok Ryan I read the directions, but I had already done that. The problem is security was so high that I would type up a response to a post and hit submit and it would ask me to log in. Then my response was lost. I look at a lot of things besides Nodak, no really, so I don't want my security that high and being a pain in the rear. 
I'll keep trying to figure this out.

Oh the updated program was Windows Media Player.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Plainsman said:


> Ok Ryan I read the directions, but I had already done that. The problem is security was so high that I would type up a response to a post and hit submit and it would ask me to log in. Then my response was lost. I look at a lot of things besides Nodak, no really, so I don't want my security that high and being a pain in the rear.
> I'll keep trying to figure this out.
> 
> Oh the updated program was Windows Media Player.


Sounds good. Keeping the security one level lower is fine too..

Here is the pop up blocker section of the same site above. It shows you how to add Nodak and "allow pop ups from Nodak" by following the steps outlined.

http://surfthenetsafely.com/xpsp2ieadditons.htm

Since you mentioned it is prompting you to re-login each time, there might be an issue with your cookies, and/or the setting that "auto logs" you in to the site and remembers your password credentials on your computer.

1. First Can you go double check that check box on the main page when you log in? Is the "remember me" option checked?

2. You might have downloaded a Microsoft Security Patch that changed your IE's intranet zone configuration security to now prompt you for credentials. Look at the following site. Use those instructions to review your settings within your "Internet Zone" (the one with the globe) and not your "Local Intranet Zone" which applies to companies internal documents (like the article decribes) Your issue is identical, but just in the general internet zone not the Local intranet:

http://www.stbernard.com/ip5kb/iPrism/T ... IP0363.htm










If so, then your issue might have to do with that setting above in IE that forces a login at each new page. I actually use that setting alot at my current role, as there are times I need to log in with a test user that has different rights, so I'll intentionally go set this property to prompt me each time while I am testing. However in your case this might have been accidentally set incorrectly and unintentionally.

It's doubtful that a Windows Media Player download affected any of this.. but rather there is something else that was changed around that time.

Hope this helps...


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Why not just use Firefox where it's built-in?

I haven't thought about a pop-up in I don't know how long....better browser too.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Thanks Ryan and Chris. I already have Firefox set up, but have never used it. Since this old geezer is kind of computer illterate I'll try Firefox. I like things to run right so I'll try follow your directions too Ryan.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Just a few hours and I set Firefox to my default browser. No more pop up crap. Life is good.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Plainsman said:


> Just a few hours and I set Firefox to my default browser. No more pop up crap. Life is good.


 :thumb: Converting IE users one at a time.......


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

If you are switching and playing around with other similar programs, I'd suggest considering Google Chrome.

It is even better than Firefox. I run all 3 for different things.

http://www.google.com/googlebooks/chrome/index.html

http://www.google.com/chrome/intl/en/features.html

http://www.google.com/chrome/

It is the best of the 3 IMO... I've already converted a few folks here on this forum! :thumb:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

R y a n said:


> If you are switching and playing around with other similar programs, I'd suggest considering Google Chrome.
> 
> It is even better than Firefox. I run all 3 for different things.
> 
> ...


Awwww yes, I forgot about Chrome. I've been slow to test it since such a low volume of users are on that browser. But I've heard nothing but good things....after all, pretty much anything Google touches is better.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

I've been wondering about chrome, I may try it here at home. I'm restricted to IE at work, they won't let us install anything different. 

huntin1


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Weird, I like Firefox, but I can't download pics to nodak or use the emoticons.


----------

